# R33 GTR intercooler brackets



## dylan (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi guy trying to search for some r33 GTR intercooler brackets that sit on top mounting points of stock intercooler. 
They are the ones that join on to the front bumper iron.

If you have any please let me know a price including delivery.

Thanks


----------



## Middlehurst (Jan 30, 2019)

*r33 brackets*



dylan said:


> Hi guy trying to search for some r33 GTR intercooler brackets that sit on top mounting points of stock intercooler.
> They are the ones that join on to the front bumper iron.
> 
> If you have any please let me know a price including delivery.
> ...


Contact [email protected]


----------

